
Dragula: Drag and drop so simple it hurts - bevacqua
https://github.com/bevacqua/dragula
======
Bahamut
I actually have some experience using this via angular-dragula
([https://github.com/bevacqua/angular-
dragula](https://github.com/bevacqua/angular-dragula)) - it mostly works for
us for Angular 1, but when we started doing more complex interactions in a
prototype, it showed its warts quickly with model bugs. This library ends up
doing basic things pretty nicely, but being able to do more complex
interactions like stacking multiple selected items becomes impossible to do
right.

In our current app my team is working on (Angular 2), I ended up homebrewing
selection and drag & drop modules, which I hopefully will take the time to
open source at some point when things slow down. It was an interesting
exercise, with some work for getting the UX done right (some aspects such as
what should happen when the user drags a little on the mouse while holding it
down - just dragging as soon as the mousedown event occurs is no good because
it turns out users typically will move the mouse a little when pressing the
mousedown for a click). It made me appreciate any site that implements non-
trivial drag and drop, it is not an easy interaction to get right.

------
LoSboccacc
tested on ipad and reordering doesn't work because the page scrolls with you.
probably more an issue with the demo than the lib itself.

apart from that I don't really like the fixed object list or callback to
define which nodes can and cannot accept stuff, I find more pleasant to
maintain the interact.js approach of using classess (and they do work on
mobile out of the box)

------
WikipediasBad
This looks really interesting wow!! We might give this a try out our startup
that me and a friend are doing. We need a type of script that would help users
drag and move around pictures/gifs in large blocks of text so they can get the
perfect desired placement of the media inside their text document to build
rich documents that have animations in them I wonder if Dragula would be good
for that type of useage? The demo does not really show any situation aside
from moving around text based divs around. Does it work just as well for
moving around pics/gifs in a thick text document? Our startup has around 1-2m
users/month for reference.

~~~
geektips
Take a look at Fabricjs

------
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
guessmyname
As far as I know "Show HN" is only for _new-ish_ projects, Dragula is like 2
years old [1].

EDIT: Notice that the guidelines say _" New features and upgrades ("Foo 1.3.1
is out") generally aren't substantive enough to be Show HNs. A major overhaul
is probably ok."_. The latest commit in this repository is from Sep 12, there
has not been a significant release so if we want to stick to the _" rules"_
this post should actually be deleted, but then people will say _" Oh! But this
is the first time I see this project, yada yada"_ that is why it got upvoted,
because there is still people new to this library. Not that I am complaining,
just saying that there is nothing noteworthy today about this project that
requires a _" Show HN"_ tag. I suppose the author posted this the +10th time
simply because he does not wants his project to be forgotten, which is fine I
guess.

[1]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=https://github.com/bevacqua/dr...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=https://github.com/bevacqua/dragula)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
pvg
It isn't:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Just has to be an author.

------
ww520
How is it compared to JQuery's Draggable and Droppable?

~~~
visarga
Those are nice too but don't hurt as much.

